# new life spectrum



## BIGSSS (Dec 18, 2007)

long time since i;ve been on. Also, first time I used it I don't remember ordering a specific size but they(I can't remember who) sent me 1mm. Are there other larger sizes as my stock has grown a lot since. I ALSO feed top fin cichlid pellets lg., spirulina pellets, and 'super soft" (spirulina) lg. pellets. Is it ever ok to feed cichlids ( mbuna,s) brine shrimp or any other type of protein based frozen fish foods ??


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Mbuna are not carnivores, they can handle a very small amount of protein because there is protein naturally in algae. I would say no it's not ok to feed them brine shrimp. Do people do it? Yes, I've seen it. Not sure how long their fish last but I can't imagine they would last very long.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i feed mine salad shrimp once a month and they are definitely robust and healthy.i also feed them spirulina brine shrimp cubes in between the salad shrimp.i never have had a problem.no bloat no nothing just fat and happy fish that are breeding like crazy.so i say yes you can but not every day.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Cynotilapia afra are natural carnivores... so I would hesitate at painting all mbuna with the exact same brush...

Generally speaking, the occasional treat of brine shrimp or other higher protein foods are not a problem.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Do not associate plant material as lacking protein. The most abundant protein on the planet is Rubisco, and it is found in photosynthetic organisms, ie plants and alga.

The issue with high protein diets is that they *CAN* be accompanied with high fat content or low fiber. For herbivores this is a real issue. However, as Number6 has pointed out. Cynotilapia are not herbivores, they eat plankton. L. caeruleus are omnivores. There are even a couple of species of mbuna that are scale/fin/flesh eaters.

Mbuna does not mean algae eater, it means rock-dweller.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure, Spirulina is 60-70% protein. :wink: (thats higher than beef about 22%)
Always wondered what the protein level real algae grazers should get.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Cyno's rule! :lol:

Sorry, not much of a help to the discussion - but I saw the opportunity and had to seize it. 

I will say the occasional treat of shrimp isn't bad - just use some common sense and try to follow a similar diet to what your fish might feed on in nature.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm, Cool. I learned a little!

That's a great thing about this hobby is I'm constantly learning.


----------



## BIGSSS (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you for replies I never knew alge had much protien in it !


----------

